# GT: Clippers @ Nets 12/11



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









4:30 pm 
TV: KTLA the CW
RADIO: 710 ESPN</center>


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wonder what kind of defensive strategy they will use against kaman...center has been the nets weakest position so far this year bouncing around with kristic, collins, williams


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Allen misses, Ross rebounds.

Kaman misses a jumper.

Knight fouls Kidd, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Vince travels.

TT misses a 3.

RJ rims out.

Collins fouls Kaman, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets fouled by Carter on the shot.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Allen hits a long jumper.

Ross hits a longer jumper.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, didnt realize it was on channel 5...i can watch it woo hoo


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RJ misses a jumper.

Ross misses a jumper but Kaman flies to grag it, offensive foul by Maggette.

RJ drives and gets fouled, non-shooting but Maggette picks up his 2nd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Dang, didnt realize it was on channel 5...i can watch it woo hoo


And in HD!
A net scores

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kidd to Carter, nice play.

TT hits a long jumper.

Patterson deflects the pass, KNight gets it but throws it away.

Allen misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knight misses.

Allen hits a jumper, is that all he does??/

Knight misses a jumper.

Kidd misses a long 2.

Patterson misses a somewhat easy one.

Allen hits a jumper, I think his game is only shooting J's all day.

Ross hits a tough jumper!

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson steals it and gets fouled on the break.

Patterson makes both FT's!!

RJ drives and banks it in.

Kaman with a tough hook.

Carter makes a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Patterson.

RJ drives and air balls it from 5 feet.

Thornton hits a long jumper.

Carter misses but ARmstrong gets it.

Bunch of jumble mess and the quarter ends.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 23
Nets 21

The Clippers are up so thats good. Not much in the game, everything seems to be ok, nothing great but also nothing bad.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the touch foul.

Boki drives and gets fouled on the shot by Kaman.

Kaman picks up really fast 2 fouls.

Boki makes both FT's.

Illegal d on the Nets.

Dickau bricks the Tech FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson posts up but misses.

Boki misses a fade.

Thornton hits a jumper, swish.

Thornton fouls Armstrong, non-shooting.

Carter misses a 3 but somehow Boone ends up with it and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

THornton misses but Davis gets it and gets blocked by the rim.

Armstrong vomits the ball and it goes out.

Mobley hits a jumper.

Mobley with the easy steal.

Patterson throws it away.

Armstrong misses a throw up shot.

THornton misses a layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boki misses a 3 but Boone gets it, Boki misses, gets it and gets fould on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 2, not a pretty 2nd quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boki makes both FT's.

MObley misses but Davis gets it and puts it in.

RJ hits a jumper.

THornton hits another jumper.

RJ drives and gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nevermind Clippers over the limit.

RJ makes both FT's.

Thornton takes a bad shot.

Thornton fouls Boone, shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boone goes 1 for 2.

Dickau hits a jumper.

Wright misses a 3.

Thornton misses a 3. 

Timeout taken, Clippers up 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for 3!!!

TImeout by the Nets, Clippers up 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kidd to Allen for a layup.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Wow, phantom foul by Maggette on RJ.

RJ makes 1 out of 2.

Haha I Kaman runs over MObley and Collins gets called for the foul.

Kaman posts up and works hard and scores!

Kidd makes a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CLipper turnover.

ALlen mises an easy one.

Kaman posts up and banks it home!

Carter posts up and scores.

Ross travels?? I am not really liking the calls against the Clippers.

Carter misses a 3 and ALlen gets it and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 46
Nets 46

Still not much in the game but Kaman is playing well at least.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets tripped.

TT drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT makes 1 out of 2.

RJ gets fouled by Kaman hits 3rd.

RJ makes 1 out of 2.

RJ fouls Maggette, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses a 3.

Ross fouls Carter while he shot 3...

Carter makes 1 out of 3, ouch.

RJ fouls Maggette, non-shooting.

Dickau misses a jumper.Carter misses a long 3.

Ross drives and scores nicely.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kidd makes both FT's.

Ross throws it away.

Kidd scores on the break.

Timeout by the Clippers as they are down 5.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I just hope that we don't experience the usual 3rd quarter collapse. Going down 5 is not the best way to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette turns it over...

Boone misses badly.

TT misses a 3 but ROss tips it back to a Clippers, Ross falls down hard. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross is out for the game so Patterson has to shoot 2 FT"s.

Patterson misses both fT's, good choice.

Carter misses a ugly shot.

Illegal D on the nets.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

And Patterson clanks the free throws earned by Ross.

Another illegal defense call on the Nets, is that the third one tonight if I'm not mistaken? Dickau missed a tech earlier, but TT hits this one and the Clippers are back within 4 at 50-54 and will have possession of the ball


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT makes the FT.

Terrible pass by Maggette, he is having a bad game.

Allen misses a jumper.

Maggette turns it over... Come on Maggette.

RJ misses a layup.

Maggette gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

RJ hits a long jumper.

TT drives and scores, easy.

Patterson almost strips it but still Nets ball, great hustle though.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With the hustle I've seen from the majority of the game, I don't see how the Clippers don't have a lead right now. I just don't get it.

And I can't believe that was called a foul when it should have been a jump ball like it was originally called.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

How dumb the ref calls the foul on TT when all he say was his back.

Boki makes 1 out of 2.

Patterson drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter misses a bank.

TT hits a jumper.

TImeout by the NEts, Clippers up by 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT fouls Boone on the shot.

Boone misses both FT's.

Patterson drives, scores, and gets fouled!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Lawler: Boone is 4-17 from the strike on the season
> 
> Smith: Well, let's see what a 4-17 shooter looks like.
> [Boone clanks off the front of the rim]
> ...


Man, something along those lines was just said and it made me LOL .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson makes the FT!

RJ misses but Boone taps it in.

TT misses a 3.

KNight steals it passes to Kman who misses.

Boki misses an easy one.

TT misses a 3 but MObley gets it


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MObley mises a 3, THornton gets it and gets blocked but gets it bakc. Patterson makes a ugly shot, haha.

Thornton steals it, very nice and he gets fouled.Clear path foul!! Great play by Thornton.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bah Thornton misses both FT's, surprising.

MObley steps out.

RJ drivves but misses.

Kaman drives and scores!

Timeout Nets, Clippers up 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boone misses but gets it and scores.

Kaman has to force one that misses,

Kaman or Thornton block RJ, ball goes out on a Clippers.

Some stuff


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Phantom foul on Patterson on VC, shooting.

Carter makes both FT's.

TT hits a runner.

End of 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 67
Nets 63

A good 2nd half to the quarter after a bad start. Patterson came in and made some good plays.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knight drives misses, Kaman gets it but misses but gets it again and gets fouled, non-shooting???

TT bad pass.

Boki misses a 3 badly.

TT hits a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter hits a jumper.

TT misses a 3 but Thornton with the tip DUNK!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHHAAHHAHAH


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

THORNTON WITH A SLAM JAM!!!! Holy crap, that was AMAZING. Thornton was at the trey when Thomas released it and just stuck it in!!!! BIG AL THORNTON!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

3 second violation on the Nets.

Kaman loses it.

Carter litterally throws one up, Carter fouls TT, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley travels.

Tech. on Mobley? Bad move on Cat.

RJ hits the tech. FT.

RJ misses a shot.

Dickau drives wildly but scores.

Dickau fouls Wright, non-shooting.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 7.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Paul Davis sends Jeffersons shot to the 10th row. Wow, a Thornton jam and a Davis block. The top plays of the night followed by Maggette to Kaman early in the game for the reverse flush on the break.

And what the hell is up with Mike Smith's man crush on Jefferson


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Davis with a huge block, so nice.

RJ gets fouled and will shoot 2.

RJ makes both FT's.

Dickau for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Davis with a huge block, so nice.

RJ gets fouled and will shoot 2.

RJ makes both FT's.

Dickau for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT loses the ball.

Dickau fouls Wright on the shot.

Wright makes both FT's.

TT misses an open 3.

Wright misses a jumper.

Offensive foul on patterson.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter misses a long 2.

Kaman's shot rims out.

RJ offensive foul, good job Maggette.

Patterson drives but misses.

Carter misses an easy one.

Dickau to TT who gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT makes 1 out of 2.

Patterson almost steals it, goes out on Patterson.

TT fouls Wright on the shot.

Wright makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dickau misses but TT gets it, Kaman spin and socres.

Kaman blocks Boone.

Dickau has to force on.

Wright with a terrible shot.

Patterson misses a jumper.

Dickau fouls Kidd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kidd makes both FT's.

Dickau hits a jumper.

Vince air BALLS a 3.

Kaman has to force one, jumble mess Clippers ball.

Timeout by the Clippers, Clippers up 7.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn the Nets really suck ALOT
we are playing ok 
but we need to finish this game now 

IF WE LOSE THIS GAME IMA CRY 
ahhahahh


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with a late pass, a second earlier and Kaman would have an easy one.

Kidd misses a 3.

Kidd fouls Dickau, non-shooting.

Carter fouls Dickau, shooting.

Dickau makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boone throws it away.

Maggette gets fouled.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Timeout by the Nets, Clippers up 10.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought we sucked but after watching the Nets play, I see why Kidd wants to be traded.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RJ drives and scores.

Kidd fouls Maggette.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Boki drives and scores.

Maggette gets fouled again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Kidd misses a layup.

Maggette gets fouled.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Nets take a timeout, how sad being down 12 with 46.8 seconds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RJ bricks, ALlen misses, a Net misses, Boki scores.

Mobley gets fouled.

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

At least Kidd can say he got a triple double.

Game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 91
Nets 82

Wasn't really an exciting game or fun game but hey the Clippers won! I am a little disappointed the Clippers didn't win by more because the Nets were awful in the 2nd half, just awful.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Not the prettiest game I've ever watched but I'm definitely happy with the W.


----------

